# WooHoo Finally Tulum



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Well it's been quite the journey to say the least. After years of looking-hunting-looking some more we finally made our move. Well not move in yet but that is coming.
I first went to the Yucatan in the early 80's and watched as Cancun turned into a town for North Americans. To me such a shame. I was ok with that that to a degree as I turned focus further down the coast to Playa. So for the last 8 years or so we have down getting down there as often as possible. Somewhere around 2012-13 we decided this is the area for us. A nice blend of local/expat feel where we love spending the day riding bikes up and down. Between that and walking we would do 200+ miles a week. Perfect. So the search began along with the research. Till the point of becoming cross eyed. Twice. I think they actually changed sides once. 
Fast forward to 2018. Boom. Tulum. What??? Not Playa at all. Almost the opposite. Eco/hippie laid back vibe. So I send the wife down about 2 months ago to recon Playa and Tulum again. Well she comes back and falls in love with a condo in Tulum. 
Tuesday I signed the papers and couldn't be happier. Now the real work begins to make it ours. We were lucky enough to have a person we have worked with for a while who property manages and has a stake in the building. Talking to other owners about him has us feeling great, and he has maintained the unit from the previous owners quite well. 
3 more years till the full time move-but it's nice to have this part behind us


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

First welcome to the ex-pat board, second when you write:
""I first went to Yucatan in the early 80's and watched as Cancun turned into a town for North Americans.""
It did not turn into a town for North Americans, mainly because Cancun was always a North American town, Mexico is part of North America..........


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Why this is very true. So I will re-phrase to be " turned into a town for Americans and Canadians"


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Come on dude, Mexicans are Americans also.........


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

I drove thru Tulum about a month ago.
Really was different than i remember when I visited 7 years ago.
Meridians go there to party it's four hours from Merida.

What state are you coming from?
Are you waiting till 65 to retire or sooner? Id say the sooner the better, but that is just me 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

It's seems to be growing but not as fast as Playa did. Hopefully it can be a little better planned out.
I'ts nice to see the main drag get some fresh concrete and a bike path lane. 
I'm thinking of 3 years when I turn 60 to be completely down there. I have one still in high school and want him to finish up here. Although he wants to move down and finish there.
Seems to be a decent amount from Mexico City as well come there form what some are saying. Me myself am coming from southern New Jersey. About the only thing I'll miss are the tomatoes. We do have the best


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

60 is a good age.
That's the age I came down here in December. Though I came at the age of 8 and stayed for 18 years, the first time around.

I got divorced and figured it didn't make sense hanging around in California spending $4,000 a month when i can live off of $1,000 down here. 
My youngest still has a year in HS, but they don't really hang out with their parents.
My plan, get a house on the beach, and they can bring whoever. That's in the works. 

I'm in Merida, it's nice and I've adjusted quite well to the heat. Some people can't. 

If you need advice let me know. 



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Why thank you! I appreciate that. At some point we are going to spend a couple days in Merida,as I'm told it's a don't miss. I'll reach out before I do and see about some drinks or coffee. 
Speaking of coffee,my first day back this morning and I had already forgotten how bland the coffee here is


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

yamabob said:


> Why thank you! I appreciate that. At some point we are going to spend a couple days in Merida,as I'm told it's a don't miss. I'll reach out before I do and see about some drinks or coffee.
> Speaking of coffee,my first day back this morning and I had already forgotten how bland the coffee here is


Maybe start a coffee business just for the expats.


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

I'm speaking of the coffee here back in the states. I sister owns a very successful coffee shop at the Jersey shore and I'm not sure her's is as good as what I drink in Mexico. Sorry sis!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Mérida is nice and safe. Yucatecos are very different. 
Quinta Roo felt very Mexican not like Yucatan, after 6 months in Yucatan, being in Playa del Carmen a few hours, felt very familiar culturally.
Everybody there is a transplant.

I even saw a Kamado ( a type of grill) for sale in the Soriano. When i tried to buy it they declined my US credit cards. They never decline them here. 
Probably more fraud and stolen credit cards over there.

Now I'm considering making the 4 hour drive. You can't get that stuff here.

In Yucatan it feels different it's Yucatecan. People are polite, they say good afternoon when they walk into an elevator or a restaurant.

There is a ice cream place

Sorbeteria Colón
They have this coconut sorbet made fresh every day. It melts in your mouth. They have traditions here. Ways of doing things. Not bad, different.



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

That's what I like. Different. I find it strange or should I say others do when I travel I never like to go to touristy area's to eat but seek out the local fare. I dare say it's better and gives me just a wee bit look at the locals. Never been looked at or felt out of place anywhere.
I've fond in both Playa and Tulum the locals to be very friendly and polite. I try to greet everyone I pass with a hello or good day. Here on the east coast if you look at someone you'll get an angry" what you looking at? " or "what's your problem" Ah the warmth


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

The good coffee around here comes from 
Chiapas, and Tabasco.
My girlfriend has a friend that delivers coffee from Chiapas to the Mayan Riviera. 

Another thing that is really good is octopus, as well some local dishes. 

They don't eat a lot of beef, a ton of pork and chicken.

You can find Mexico City type food (as well as food from other states) but have to know where to look.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yamabob (May 23, 2018)

Thanks a lot. Now I'm hungry and thirsty. Had some nice ocotpus on Monday night. As for pork don't know what to say there. I'm 67% pork 30% beef and 25% coffee. And my math is right


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Then you are the 3 food groups........congrats!


----------



## Havlen77 (Aug 19, 2019)

*Good location for Single Retiree*

Starting to plan my retirement early. I just turned 50 and am planning to retire in the next 10 years and want to get a jump on saving.
I have visited Cancun annually for the last 7 years and absolutely love Mexico. I'm looking for an expat community that is affordable for a single retiree.

All advice is welcome!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Where does the good coffee come from in Tabasco? From that magic pueblo town on the Chapas border or from where?


----------

